# Cleaning heavily lime scaled shower screen ?



## flanajb (15 May 2011)

Anyone have any tips on the best way to clean a very heavily lime scaled shower screen (the Wife has not been pulling her weight recently!). I have tried Cillit (I don't work) Bang and other lime scale removers. Some do clear it slightly, but not fully.

A chap told me to use car rubbing compound, but I thought that will just scratch the glass and make it dull ?

There must be a sure fire way of cleaning it.

Thanks


Justin


----------



## cambournepete (15 May 2011)

I had reasonable results with Ecover bathroom cleaner recently.
It might not be perfect but I can now see my wife in the shower. 8) :wink:


----------



## flanajb (15 May 2011)

cambournepete":1aaezdha said:


> I had reasonable results with Ecover bathroom cleaner recently.
> It might not be perfect but I can now see my wife in the shower. 8) :wink:


 You have raised a valid point. If I clean the screen that means I will be able to see my Wife in the shower.


I think I will leave it dirty. Thanks


----------



## myturn (15 May 2011)

flanajb":2uz3faza said:


> cambournepete":2uz3faza said:
> 
> 
> > I had reasonable results with Ecover bathroom cleaner recently.
> ...


Not only that but she will be able to see you, which is worse?

Much as I dislike the little fellow, I use Anthony Worrall Thompson's "Clean and Green" which works on light build-up of limescale (I never let it get to such a state as your wife seems to have, time for strong words :mrgreen: ) I don't know how it would perform on heavy deposits.

Car rubbing compound won't scratch the glass but I doubt whether it will remove the limescale either. Try a hard plastic scraper or scouring pad in combination with a limescale remover.


----------



## Harbo (15 May 2011)

Try Viakal

The best way to prevent it happening is to wipe the screen dry after use - a bit of a pain but it works

Rod


----------



## myturn (15 May 2011)

Harbo":11n3j5rh said:


> Try Viakal
> 
> The best way to prevent it happening is to wipe the screen dry after use - a bit of a pain but it works
> 
> Rod


I'll second that, I have a small window cleaning rubber scraper blade thingy in the shower for that purpose, only takes a few seconds. Discipline is required, last one in the shower cleans it !


----------



## Racers (15 May 2011)

Hi,

If it is limescale then vinegar will disolve it, its also good for a cloged up shower head just put the head in a cup with half vinegar and water and leave it over night. You also get the great "chipshop fresh smell" for the first shower (if you don't rinse it :wink: )


Pete


----------



## barkwindjammer (15 May 2011)

+1 for the vinegar-white stuff (looks clear to me :| ) , 5% acid


----------



## Eric The Viking (15 May 2011)

+1 for vinegar. 

But keep it off any limescale build-up on aluminium. Don't ask me why I know :-(


----------



## RogerS (15 May 2011)

DuckPower Limescale Remover. Used to swear by Viakal but DuckRemover is light years ahead. Top tip for removing limescale at the end of stainless steel tap spout...put a small piece of clingfilm in the palm of your hand and make a small 'cup'. Put some DR LR in it, offer it up to the spout and wrap the cling film up to seal it. Leave for 15 minutes and watch the bubbles as DR LR dissolves the limescale.


----------



## davem62 (15 May 2011)

when clean try polishing with clear car polish and water just runs off or finish with a squeegy saves a lot of work


----------



## Steve Blackdog (15 May 2011)

Harbo":12fz9q9j said:


> Try Viakal
> 
> The best way to prevent it happening is to wipe the screen dry after use - a bit of a pain but it works
> 
> Rod



+1 to viakal. It is especially for limescale and works very well.


----------



## Mike.C (16 May 2011)

Harbo":gjdhiheu said:


> Try Viakal
> 
> The best way to prevent it happening is to wipe the screen dry after use - a bit of a pain but it works
> 
> Rod



+4 Just take the shower head off the wall, spray the screen from top to bottom with clean water, dry it off with a shammy, and repeat this every now and again to keep a sparkling screen.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## woodbloke (16 May 2011)

The best way is never to clean it at all...get a water softerner instead :-" I insalled one twenty years ago and it's still going strong and I've never had to clean limescale of a bath or shower in all that time. In fact if you installed one now, you'd find your pipes would become self cleaning and all your limescale would gradually disappear on it's own - Rob


----------



## Dibs-h (17 May 2011)

woodbloke":jpuu6c2j said:


> The best way is never to clean it at all...get a water softerner instead :-" I insalled one twenty years ago and it's still going strong and I've never had to clean limescale of a bath or shower in all that time. In fact if you installed one now, you'd find your pipes would become self cleaning and all your limescale would gradually disappear on it's own - Rob


----------

